# Email from A Local Fishing Guide



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

_*I realize this isn't a fishing report - but has much to do with the many fishing reports I have made here on this web site. *_


Guys - I need your help. Saturday morning, March 19, 2005, I received an e-mail from one of the local fishing guides. Please understand, I am not a captain - nor am I a guide - I am just a guy that likes to take friends and family out fishing at the jetty - then post reports and pictures on websites and my fishing blog. I have only been fishing in this manner since August of 2004 - so I am the "newbie" here.

Please read his email - I have not included his name - and the corresponding responses. 


_Dr. Mark Redd__,_

_ I fish the jettys almost everyday as part of making a living. Some one once told me there were three kinds of fishermen. 1 that fishes for food. 2nd that fishes to flex his muscles or show off. 3rd one that fishes for money or a living._

_ Have you decide were you fit among the three. I would guess no 2. _

_ You claim you have caught over 127 bull reds at some point. I have caught 63 in one day. And probably over 3500 in my career._

_ I am not saying what you are doing is wrong by posting all this good stuff about the jettys but some of us are trying to make a living out there. _

_ I have several thousands of pictures of fish. I just don't want to see any more than the normal pressure at the jettys._

_ What you are doing anyone could do. But what for food, showing off, or for money?_

_ Think about what you are doing. There is something bigger out there than __Dr. Mark Redd_

*My first response:*

_I think there may be a 4th kind of fisherman - one that fishes for the sheer enjoyment. I have had the privilege of taking several of my family and friends out and catching fish with them - not at a profit - but for the sheer enjoyment of seeing them catch fish. They enjoy reading the reports - and looking at the pictures on the net._

_ Obviously, you are quite the fisherman - 63 in one day - 3500 in your career. Quite a bit of profit too I hope. I think that is wonderful._

_ I hope you don't mind - but I'll continue to fish - post - and take friends and family out there to do the same. Not for money or food - but just for the sheer fun of it. I think I have caught about 3.8% of the Reds you have. I don't think that number will cut into your profit margin too terribly much. _

_ I hope on day to see you out there fishing at the Jetty - would look forward to meeting you._

_ Mark Redd_

*His Reply*

Dr. Mark Redd

  What kind of boat and what kind of motor are you running

*My final Reply*

_The boat belongs to one of my church members who I fish with - It is a 17.5 Sea Hunt with a Yamaha 100 I believe._

_ I have been giving your post some more thought. I think it would be interesting to post it on one of the fishing boards (without your name) and see what the response would be from other fishermen and guides. Perhaps my perspective is wrong - if so, this would be a good opportunity for me to see what others have to say._

_ Would you be in agreement to that?_

_ By the way - what kind of boat and motor are you running?_

_ Mark Redd_

 As of this point, I have not heard back from him. I will send him an email with the link to this post so he can follow the comments.

*My question is this: Am I doing something wrong by posting the reports and pictures I post on this site?*

 The reason I ask - I don't know this guy at all - never met him - but I know that this site has other Captains and Fishing Guides that read it - and I would like to hear from them. If what I am doing is wrong - or not in good taste - please let me know. 

 If that is the case - I will alter my reports and no longer post links to my fishing blog.

 I appreciate your help in this matter.

 Thanks Guys.

 Mark Redd

_PS: If you would prefer to comment privately - feel free to drop me a PM._


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mark you are doing nothing wrong. I wished this so called guide would have the guts to post his comments. Those jetttys don't belong to him. If he don't like the fishing pressure on them then he needs to go find himself a another job. He is one of the guys that is just raping the resourses for profit. I think I know who he is. I have seen him get right on top of people at the jettys so that they had to move. Just cause they were in his spot. I better shut up now.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I cannot believe this guy actually emailed you with this bulll..are you sure it is not some kind of Hoax?..

Please reveal who this person is....or PM me , and I will..


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mark*

I see where you have done nothing wrong. He does not own the place and you have every right to post reports and pictures. The way I see it, the only way he would have any type of gripe is if you where fishing with him as a client and posted reports giving locations of where he took you fishing. No laws against it just more of a coutesy I guess. Keep on fishing, posting and don't worry about what he says. Gater


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Mark,

If he doesn't like the way you or I fish, he is more than welcome to fish elsewhere!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

what a crock, aren't we all supossed to enjoy the wealth of our resources?


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Further Correspondence*

I just got this email - I think it may explain his position and his concen a bit more clearly.

Dr. Mark Redd

My reasoning for emailing you about the Galveston Jettys. 

Today again I fished the Jettys and it was a circus. Boats pulling in behind me. Boats running over my lines ect.

It is not about me robbing Texas Resources. I gain nothing by posting fishing reports.

What you are doing is drawing way to much attention to the jettys at what others are trying to keep as feather in their hat.

Now if 12000 people read your post and they run all over me who would you email.

I am not upset on what you are doing. Only that what you are doing has create a circus.

Just fish....for fun or whatever.

*My Reply:

* _And you feel my reports caused the circus at the Jetties today? Could it be the growing number of guides?_

_The Jetties were there before you - and me - and will be there long after. That "feather" doesn't belong in either of our hats._

_Even in the short 6 months I have been out there - sure people have pulled in-out-over lines - it happens. Part of fishing - has been and will continue to be._

_Hope you have a chance to follow the thread I posted: http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=17858_

_Mark Redd

_This will be the last email I post from him. I think it gives a good perspective of his view. I have not - and will not reveal his name.

Thanks again,
Mark Redd*
*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got your PM Mark. I am glad you didn't tell who it is cause I would intentionally(sp) run over his lines the next time I see him. And if it is who I think it is I may do it anyhow.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Everyone's water*

I fish the Jetty's maybe 1 or 2 time a year if that just like the bay better. I seen the jetty where you could walk boat to boat and no one has a fish on. So, if you talk to him let him know that his precious jetties are not a secret. If he wants to have a play to himself he need to buy his own ocean.



Redfish Bob


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Years ago I gave up lake fishing due to the increasing numbers on the water. Seems that you could not throw a lure without hitting another boat. The bay has become the same way, and I fear that soon offshore will follow. I used to rent a plane to get away from it all, but now there is traffic up there. Just too many people, tell him to get used to it.


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Just my opinion*

Once upon a time, those of us who enjoyed sharing our fishing experience with others did so at the dock, work, events, etc. I believe we still do that to some degree, but time is short, what with meeting family schedules and greater work loads. I think the internet has opened up a whole new era of communication; does it add to the crowds, not any more than face to face discussion. Everyone knows we're just around the corner from having the Jetties explode with hot trout action. Next it'll be the TC Dike and Dollar reef area, then Hanna's, and so on. The Jetties should be seeing more numbers,of fish and boaters, winter is all but over. With that being said, I truly understand this person's comments, only about the rudeness of the fellow fishermen he has encountered; cause, we've all been out on the bay, with no one near, when some as*&^le cuts your drift off, or plows over your line (had this happen with wadefishermen down at SLP in years pass, just walk right over your line). Anyway, I certainly wouldn't quit doing something I enjoy, that brings joy to so many others, over one individual (guide or not) that doesn't like it when someone is in 'his' spot. Keep up the good reporting, although I may not have seen your page, I read plenty and I find that I still go to the same spots I've always gone, mostly, just enjoy hearing how other fisherpersons are doing. One other item I'm curious about, 63 Bulls in one day, wow. Here's a little story from my past: Two buddies and I were headed offshore one day, when at the end of the Jetties we ran into a string of floating Bull reds, following the trail of dead and dieing fish we identified the cause, a guide with a party of four working bulls over with trout tackle. Great fun I'm certain; but devastating to the fish when not properly cared for. Needless to say we tried to revive any we found alive, foregoing our own fishing trip, contacted TP&W and were told they were aware, didn't approve, but was legal. I wonder if this was the same guide???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like the one I am thinking about


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm shocked that he had the balls to write such BS.
Keep settin the hook Dparson.............


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Anybody who has been fishing the bay system knows,,,especially on a Saturday that the jetties are jammed packed wall to wall. It hasn't changed since I was an itty bitty kid, fishing with my Dad, and that has been a few tide changes back..Now saying that I know there are dips, nooks and crannies that are revealed in secret and discovered along the way in lifes fishing journey. I don't believe they should be posted on web sites as this...and DaParson you have never done that...the jetties are no secret. As far as posting a report I see nothing wrong with stating the general area where you caught the fish. ....I can't stand fishing the Galveston Bay system on the weekends...there are more idiots and rude behavior than you can shake a stick at...It also seems everybody and their mother wants to be a fishing guide these days...give me a break,,,you just keep on posting I enjoy the heck out of reading them and I look forward to our next trip out to the jetties together....


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

I wonder if Mr Guide thinks that none of his customers ever return to the jetties in their own boat or a friends boat after Mr Guide shows them how/where to fish? Perhaps Mr Guide should look in the mirrow if he wants to lay blame for the crowds at the jetties. hE ALSO NEEDS TO GET A LIFE!


----------



## not2salty (Jan 29, 2005)

*Unbelievable*

It is shocking that this guide could be so ignorant and arrogant. Everyone who fishes the salt probably started at the jetties! I did. But I don't go there often these days because I know it will be crowded, and the crowd is simply due to accessibility and possibly, no other option for shorebound anglers. Stories of bull reds motivated a lot of rock walking before fishing sites on the net were around. That guy needs to wake up. My $.02 worth.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This guy is full of it. The jettys have been around for a very long time Mark. Dont worry about a fool like this man. Since I can remember the jettys have alway been crowded. Everyone knows when the bull reds run so most anyone knows when to go there. When anyone is catching fish there its in the paper among many others places that people post reports. Sounds like this guy just want to be a jerk to someone. I enjoy your pics and reports so dont stop on account of this guy. Post on!


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*Keep the reports coming*

we all know where the jetties are, you aren't telling any secrets.

rock on!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I can understand his frustration with the crowds. We all have seen the expolsion of aholes the last 5 years, but you are talking about the jetties, come on man thats no secret. Like several before me have stated. Everyone knows when the bulls run and as soon as the trout show we will know that also.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

*Jetties*

I am sure all those customers he takes never remember where they went and come back adding to the numbers at the jetties. Maybe he erases their minds. Its America...the pursuit of happiness is guaranteed in the constitution. I would question the judgement of all the post you make since that will add the the amount of people going when you want to fish. But also I always enjoy looking at them to see what you have been catching. I think a guide fishing all year could have a much less frequented place for the weekend and keep his jetty fishing to the week. The key is really staying off what I would call the "community holes" if you do not like the crowds.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about this guide. The jetty's are no big secret. The only secret that has been found out is that the Rev. Daparson has become very skilled at catching these brutes and I respect that. I grew up in the Galveston area and concur with the comment that the jetties were crowded way before the internet was invented. I have not fished the jetties in years because of the overcrowding. It's like Yogi Berra said, "Nobody fishes the jetties anymore because it's always crowded", or something to that effect!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

I have a question.
How did this guide get your name and e-mail address ?
This post makes no sense to me.
He asked you what kinda boat and motor package you have ,,he doesnt know that info,BUT he knows your first and last name AND email address ?
Did this exchange originate off this brd ?
This guide is an idiot and not long in the business if he cannot adapt to things such as a circus at the jetties,, The North jetty is 5 miles long with the south jetty being a lil over 2 mile long, thats 7 1/2 miles of jetty , he cant find fish along 7 1/2 miles of rock?
wait a minute,, there are actually 15 miles of total jetty access, if you count both the gulf and channel sides on both jetties.
So yeah, he is smoking crack !


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

I wasn't going to post just read.. But, tell him to try the dock at BB in freeport on opening day hehehehehe.. He would love that.
I fish the jetties in gal. at times oppsss maybe i shouldn't have said that did i give something away .. Crab good bait wow the secret is out ..
I would not have given this guy the time of day..
The jetties are always packed no secret to me.. 
I wish u would post who he is.. Or at least a hint..
CB and Lynn


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

one word for him. MORON Keep posting I for one enjoy them. I'll bet he blindfolds his clients to keep his secret a secret.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Keep posting. The jetties aren't a "secret spot". They are often crowded on weekends, long before you posted pictures of your catches.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would tell him to go fly a kite, Mark.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

If it was wrong to fish and report on the Jetties then there would be a law against it. There is plenty of ocean out there to fish.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I know who you are talking about, but I'll leave it at that. And Honkeyfin if it's who I think it is he's been in business for a long time! I fished the Jetties years ago before I learned the rest of the bay system. Everyone knows about the Jetties and about the Drum and Bull Red run. I don't fish it because of the crowds except when I plan on running offshore and it ends up to rough. This guy needs to find other places to fish. There are many places to catch Bull Reds besides the jetty. He has pulled in on top of me (so close I could have hit him with a spit ball, LoL!!) when there was only 5 or 6 boats on the entire South Jetty. We were the bigger persons and let him have that secret spot.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

DA,
If you'll post his name we can work on keeping his business down and that will be one less boat at the jetty's:smile: I for one really enjoy your posts, please don't stop because of one crackpot 'guide'.

PS - I'd be a little concerned that he's asking about your boat. He's looking to ID you at the jetty so you might find some close company next time you're out there. You might ask him what he's running just so you'll know. If he won't own up to who he is that will tell you even more about what kind of guy he is, as if you need to know.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

One word of advice for Mr. Guide. AA has meetings on Galveston Island.

This reminds me of an incident last summer at the Port A jetties. I had my two little boys in the boat and was fishing at the end of the north jetty. I was anchored up with a mighty might jetty anchor and my boys and I were just enjoying the day. A huge shool of pogies moved in and were boiling the water fairly close to our boat.

That attracted some attention and several other boats came in, some casting in the school, others throwing a castnet. I told my boys who were 7 & 10 "not to worry about it, there was plenty of room". I'm trying to raise my boys right with some ethics in hunting and fishing. This means if we see somebody broken down on the water, we tow them in. If they offer to pay me gas money or whatever, I always refuse and tell my boys that someday we'll need a tow.

Anyway, next thing I know a boat with 3 older gentlemen (I use the term loosely) and 1 younger guy pulled up within 20' of my boat, anchored up with a danforth anchor and started throwing the castnet towards us. It was coming within 5' of my boat. Still trying to set a good example for my boys, I didn't say anything and I told my sons to fish on the other side. We were fishing live shrimp on a slip cork rig with a bobber stopper about 10' down minding our own business. The old salt who was obviously the boat owner imparted the following Whitetrash wisdom on me:

"I don't mean to get in your business but you ain't gonna catch ***** with a popping cork out here son!" I bit my tongue and kept myself from saying that him throwing the castnet that close to my boat was probably more detrimental to the fishing than my method of using a popping cork. About 15-20 minutes passed and my boys caught 3 fish while the old salt and his buddies didn't catch anything. I could hear him making comments about us being on "his spot". 

In frustration, they decided to pull up the anchor only the anchor didn't want to go. All four of them went to the bow and nearly took water over the side as they struggled. Then they decided that backing down on the anchor would be a good idea. They went at it from several angles almost hitting my boat. It still wouldn't budge. 

At that point they decided to run circles around the anchor coming so close to my boat that their rods actually hit my bimini top. At this point I lost it and instructed him to be careful. He said "Shut-up". I decided it was time to leave so I started pulling my anchor. Finally, the old salt broke his anchor rope. As I hoisted my mighty might anchor out of the water I imparted this wisdom on the Whitetrash King of the Port A Jetties:

"I don't mean to get in your business but you need a jetty anchor"

He responded by telling me I was #1 with his middle finger. His companions seemed to be embarrassed. If this guy was a guide, I can't imagine he will stay in business long or ever .

I don't fish for a living, I don't have to fish for food although I enjoy eating what I catch. I fish for sheer enjoyment. When did fishing become so competitive?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Where are the Jetties??*

Just kidding! Keep posting reports! You handled that situation like an adult. Shame on him ( the Guide)!!!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Mark, you did nothing wrong. This guide whoever it is needs to get over it or find another line of work. The bays and jetties are not going to get any less crowded. Saltwater fishing is becoming more popular every year.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*Bad apple*

Mark 
sorry that you have had to deal with this guide. I fish for a living a feel very luck to be able to do so. I fish almost everyday and get run over all the time I would never blame this on a person for posting a fishing report. This quy needs to open his eyes and learn more than on spot. Keep posting and sharing your pics. This guide is the type that make everyone hate guides and he needs to just grow up and get over himself.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I think most of us know who this guide is and he is infamous for just this type of behavior. I would not slander his business on a public forum though and I hope others have the sense not to name the guide. Keep on posting Parson and don't worry about this guide.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> I think most of us know who this guide is and he is infamous for just this type of behavior. I would not slander his business on a public forum though and I hope others have the sense not to name the guide. Keep on posting Parson and don't worry about this guide.


 Why not?????
He comes to a public forum and sends a email to a poster and asks him not to post about "his" fishing hole. If his business can't handle the pressure then he needs to find another business.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Keep on posting Mr. Parsons. I enjoy reading your reports and stories. The guide in question is out of line and if he's the one these other posters are describing and continues behaving like he does, well let's just say, he'll get his someday. No one should ever think they own the water. This I know, .....there are plenty of awesome, mature, professional guides out there and he isn't representative of the guides I know.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey daparson, if he thinks you are guilty for showing your muscles....LOL than I guess I am too. I do the exact same as you. Besides, you throw 99% of your fish back like I do catching these big bull reds so who really cares. You share what you use and so do I. You like to give information like that and we have received alot of guidance from this site as well. This site to me is like a family oriented site and we want everyone to catch fish. I feel alot better when fishing at the jetties and seeing other people catch fish as well. That is what it's all about. EVERYONE CATCHING FISH AND HAVING A GOOD TIME!! Do you remember the first time I met you at the end of the north jetty and you were nice enough to tell me to use more weight? You were catching fish left and right and you wanted to see me catch fish too. Thank you by the way cause I started catching fish after that good advice you gave me. By the way, if he thinks that the Galveston Jetties are a feather in his hat he is sadly mistaken. It's only one of the most popular spots to fish here. Especially for newbies like you and me. I'm sure you are not worried about non of this and you will continue posting your success and so will I. 
FISH ON!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TooShallow said:


> I think most of us know who this guide is and he is infamous for just this type of behavior. I would not slander his business on a public forum though and I hope others have the sense not to name the guide. Keep on posting Parson and don't worry about this guide.


I have confirmed that this incident is in no way related to Capt. Mike Williams.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for posting that Mont...I was told the same thing...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Iron Mike and I go way back, and I didn't want folks to get the wrong idea.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

without having read all the whole thread...my response to that guide would have been 2 words:

F... Off

I guess he thinks thinks the jetties are a secret spot to catch fish.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Shawn, this guide (or so called) needs to find another line of work if he can't handle the pressure of the crowded Jetties. I've never been out there when there was less then about 10 boats on the end. 

Keep posting your reports if you feel like it, that's what this board is for. Heck you might see a 21' Kenner with a 125 merc. on it this Friday out there. 

FN


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Aw guys, don't tell me the Surfside Jetty's are like this also. I just started fishing from the rocks this weekend. I don't have a boat and i can't afford to go offshore except on a party boat (no fun), so I started fishing from the rocks. I guess I will have to get a lot more accurate on my casting if I have to cast inbetween all these other anglers.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Well DaParson, you let the secret out..I would have never thought of fishing the jetties.. That guy is out of his mind. Keep on doing what you are doing.. I enjoy seeing your pics and reading your reports. It is always nice to see the smile on someones face who has just caught their first or best fish..


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Parso, I cruised by the jetties on the way in yesterday and there were about 4 or 5 boats at the jetties and about a million on the jetties. Surfside is not as bad, the few times I have been out there it didn't seem that the boats were that close.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Seeweed, that makes me feel a little better. I have been shorebound since I sold my Ranger 23' CC. And it sucks.... 
If it wasn't for Brice and the Outcast, I probably would have went nuts over the last two years...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

As a captain and a guide, I can say this, you should just post the guide's name and be done with it. If the only place he knows how to fish is the jetties, he won't make it in the business very long anyway.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Any guide who's only place to fish is the jetties deserves to get his lines run over. Oh no I better edit out those rocks in my avitar so no one figures out where I caught it.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Agree with James*

I want to know who not to go out with. I appreciate your reports, and you bring me faith....Look if you won't post his name on the board would you pm me so I never pick him as a guide. I wouldn't want to go out with someone like that, nor would I want to go their with a guide in the first place.



Catn' Around said:


> Any guide who's only place to fish is the jetties deserves to get his lines run over.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Mark,

You have handled this situation with class. That makes me proud to call you my pastor, gives creditability to Christians in general, and sets the right example for both of your boys. Continue to fish and post, we all on this board want you to.


----------



## Flounder Bed (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets just get rid of the guides!


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

In his original e mail to you he said anyone could do what you are doing. So If thats true why would people pay him to take them out and do what anyone could do. IMO, he is just a bad apple and probably isnt a very good guide. Many of the guides I know are very friendly and would welcome anyone to have productive days on the water with or without a guide. Dont judge all guides by this one's opinion, keep posting and keep doing what you are doing. Maybe you should challenge him to a friendly fish off or something.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

True, don't judge all guides against this one. I would be lost without my guide. I only get to fish "on the water" about three times a year, and if it wasn't for Brice (Outcast), I would be up a creek without a paddle, or a boat, or a fish, or a rod. And oh yeah, my wife would really be ******, because she really likes to catch Red Snaps...
I think most guides are top notch "people", just like you and me...

just my .02¢


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Believe the best*



Flounder Bed said:


> Lets just get rid of the guides!


 I would like to think this guide's behavior is/was an isolated incident. I by no means believe he is representative of the majority of guides.

Give them the benefit of the doubt. Believe the best about them. More often than not, you will be correct in your assessment.

Mark


----------

